# Mena Suvari - traditionelle Hochzeit im Vatikan



## Mandalorianer (29 Juni 2010)

Mena Suvari - traditionelle Hochzeit im Vatikan

Mena Suvari hat sich noch einmal getraut und “Ja” gesagt. Ihr Auserwählter ist Musikpromoter Simone Sestito. Er und Mena hatten sich 2007 beim Toronto Film Festival kennen gelernt und waren seitdem unzertrennlich.

Es fiel der Schauspielerin nicht leicht, nach der schlimmen Scheidung von Ex-Mann Robert Brinkmann 2006 wieder einem Mann zu vertrauen. Mena: „Nach einer Scheidung ist es wichtig, sich selber kennen zu lernen. Du musst wissen, wer du bist und was du willst, bevor du dir ein Ziel setzt.“ Und offensichtlich wollte sie Simone: „Er ist der Richtige. Manchmal weißt du es einfach. Simone ist gut zu mir und ich liebe ihn.”

Und dieses Mal möchte Mena alles richtig machen. Die Schauspielerin war verzweifelt auf der Suche nach einem Kleid, das ihre Tattoos bedeckt. Sie wollte der streng religiösen Familie ihres Verlobten nicht auf den Schlips treten. Und es scheint ihr gelungen. Ein Gast der Zeremonie schwärmt: „Die Hochzeit war toll. Sehr vertraut und in kleinem Kreis in Rom mitten im Vatikan. Mena sah atemberaubend aus. Wie eine Prinzessin.”

Und auch beruflich ist alles top bei Mena. Ende 2010 wird sie in der Komödie „You May Not Kiss The Bride” („Du darfst die Braut nicht küssen“) wieder auf der großen Leinwand zu bewundern sein. Gott sei Dank hat sich Menas Verlobter von diesem Film- Titel nicht inspirieren lassen.

*Hier die Bilder dazu
http://www.celebboard.net/showthread.php?t=160151

Herzlichen Glückwunsch vom Gollum *


----------



## Q (30 Juni 2010)

Klasse Berichterstattung Gollum. Dankeschön!


----------

